# Show Your SureFire M6 GUARDIAN



## Ethen (Apr 28, 2012)

*My first M6-CB,M6 can be said to be the classic SF.500LM of brightness is not too **out of date,And very **suitable for conversion:naughty:
Now please show Your** M6,Exchange conversion **experience.
*


----------



## LE6920 (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice job on the pics!


----------



## tobrien (Apr 29, 2012)

LE6920 said:


> Nice job on the pics!


i agree, nice m6!


----------



## Solscud007 (May 1, 2012)

I recently sold my M6. But here is the last pic I took of it.


----------



## tx101 (May 1, 2012)

I'll play 















L - R

M6LT running off 2 x 18650
M6 with Lumensfactory Seraph P7 head modded with a neutral XML
KT4 head LED Zep 7 x XRE, 4 x McR19 reflectors + 3 x aspherical lens + Fivemeg 3 x 18650 Megalennium body
KT4 head with WA1185 bulb + Fivemeg 3 x 18650 Megalennium body


----------



## Size15's (May 1, 2012)

See the stealth M6 bodies attached to these standard Millennium TurboHeads


----------



## tx101 (May 1, 2012)

I believe DM51 has an extensive collection of M6s but he seems to be MIA


----------



## Ethen (May 2, 2012)

Solscud007 said:


> I recently sold my M6. But here is the last pic I took of it.


WowHELLFIGHTER.Powerful


----------



## Ethen (May 2, 2012)

tx101 said:


> I'll play
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice collecting!!Strong modification.


----------



## Ethen (May 2, 2012)

Size15's said:


> See the stealth M6 bodies attached to these standard Millennium TurboHeads



Many many KT4.I really envy


----------



## Size15's (May 2, 2012)

Sorry, no KT4 in that photo


----------



## Dioni (May 8, 2012)

Here is mine. M6 Guardia, with RPM 8TC Ti crenelated bezel:


----------



## DUQ (May 8, 2012)

Ethen said:


> Many many KT4.I really envy



Those are "Millennium Turbo Heads"


----------



## python (May 18, 2012)

Beautiful pictures people


----------



## Ethen (May 22, 2012)

Dioni said:


> Here is mine. M6 Guardia, with RPM 8TC Ti crenelated bezel:



Will the Pressure ring is the titanium ？

So nice!!


----------



## ARA (May 22, 2012)

tx101 said:


> I'll play
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What kind of runtime are you getting on the M6LT with the 2 x 18650, is there any noticeable drop in lumens ?
I was thinking of getting one 2 x 18650 adapter by mdocod


----------



## Patriot (May 22, 2012)

An older picture that doesn't include my most recent but here it is.....


----------



## Tempest UK (May 23, 2012)

I'm _sure_ I have one M6-CB around here as well. But I can't find it for the life of me and I'm starting to think I might just have imagined it. Going mad...


----------



## Rat (May 24, 2012)

Nice lights guys how many GEN's is there ? I can see three in these post I think.
I will post my two soon.

cheers


----------



## Dioni (May 25, 2012)

Ethen said:


> Will the Pressure ring is the titanium ？
> 
> So nice!!



Nope. Thanks!


----------



## Kif (May 25, 2012)

OK, here are parts of my M6s


----------



## Ethen (Jun 4, 2012)

My second M6


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 4, 2012)

Here's my "Magnumlight" M6, seen with my Zombie gear:






And here's my "Guardian" M6, shown here with the original Guardian, the 1st gen D3:


----------



## tobrien (Jun 4, 2012)

angelofwar said:


> Here's my "Magnumlight" M6, seen with my Zombie gear:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ARA (Aug 23, 2012)

The M6 has a Malkoff MD60 while the M6LT is stock. Waiting for some 2 X18650 battery holders


----------



## Justin Case (Aug 23, 2012)

Business end of my SF M6 MZXR-7.


----------



## ARA (Aug 24, 2012)

Very nice Justin Case. Am envious


----------



## LightJaguar (Aug 26, 2012)

Ah so many nice looking M6 over here. Does anybody EDC an M6? I better buy me one of them before they go up in price.


----------



## cland72 (Aug 28, 2012)

With any luck I'll receive my used M6 by the end of this week. Really looking forward to it! This will round me out with a M3, M4, and M6 all in the stable.

Pics to come...


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 28, 2012)

cland72 said:


> With any luck I'll receive my used M6 by the end of this week. Really looking forward to it! This will round me out with a M3, M4, and M6 all in the stable.
> 
> Pics to come...



Awesome cland! Can't wait to see pics of the "brood"


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 5, 2012)

I keep my M6 with Malkoff MD60 in my Pelican case with my A2L-red and a load of batteries as a SHTF light setup.


----------



## willrx (Sep 19, 2012)

Old picture but still have em all!:thumbsup:


----------



## cland72 (Sep 19, 2012)

willrx said:


> Old picture but still have em all!:thumbsup:
> http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t63/willrx/SF M6/IMG_0447.jpg
> http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t63/willrx/SF M6/IMG_0452.jpg



Wow, thanks for posting this. Makes me not feel so bad for having two! I have a PhD battery pack in one running a MN20, and another with a MN21 on primaries. It is WICKED bright.


----------



## Solscud007 (Oct 12, 2012)

You guys are cute with your little lights. haha j/k


----------



## jellydonut (Oct 13, 2012)

It might _look_ like just one M6, but looks are deceiving. 






PhD-M6, plethora of SF and LF bulbs in LF bulb holders, two double 18650 and one triple-17670 carriers, McClicky switch along with original twist switch parts, two crenelated bezel ring heads and one flat bezel head. Not pictured: Nailbender XP-G tower module which I seem to have misplaced for the time being :c

The only things I miss: nice Pelican case, and bi-pin bulb holder with bi-pin bulbs. Oh, and sure, some spare bodies and tail switches too. That time will come when I finally have a job again.


----------



## Edwood (Oct 15, 2012)

Business end of my MZXR-7.


----------



## tobrien (Oct 15, 2012)

Edwood said:


> Business end of my MZXR-7.



is that a milky mod?


----------



## gboyp (Oct 15, 2012)

Are those new new M^LT Guardian Turbo heads are interchangeable with "Millennium Turbo Heads"?

I was wondering for this question for a long time. 

Can I switch head with new LED version?


----------



## ARA (Oct 16, 2012)

gboyp said:


> Are those new new M^LT Guardian Turbo heads are interchangeable with "Millennium Turbo Heads"?
> 
> I was wondering for this question for a long time.
> 
> Can I switch head with new LED version?




Nope they are glued to the battery tube, from what i've read on CPF its highly unlikely that we'll see them sold separately any time soon.


----------



## beach honda (Oct 16, 2012)

tobrien said:


> is that a milky mod?




Looks like a Led Zep mod


----------



## LightJunk (Oct 17, 2012)

I'll play. 























Enjoy.
LJ


----------



## gboyp (Oct 17, 2012)

ARA said:


> Nope they are glued to the battery tube, from what i've read on CPF its highly unlikely that we'll see them sold separately any time soon.



That means if I somehow separate the head I could use it for previous version?

The reason I ask this is that I have surefire m900.

Now the new version m900LT is like $650, the cheapest.

I was wondering if I could use the LT head out of cheaper M6LT($300) for my non led m900.

Is there anyone tried to take the head out?


----------



## 880arm (Oct 17, 2012)

gboyp said:


> That means if I somehow separate the head I could use it for previous version?
> 
> The reason I ask this is that I have surefire m900.
> 
> ...



I haven't seen anyone try it but I remembered this thread where turboBB swapped the heads on a M3LT and M6. The newer style head fit the old style body but only the low level worked. Of course, unlike the M3LT, the M6LT is a single mode light.

If the same held true for the M6LT then that would be good news about the fit but I don't know whether it would light up.


----------



## tobrien (Oct 17, 2012)

I ain't gonna lie I'm super envious of y'all's m6 collections. I remember always wanting an m6 back when I was younger.


----------



## Rat (Nov 16, 2012)

Scored this NIB M6 very happy the HA is a real good match by eye. But not so much in this picture with flash 
I will post a pic with my other two soon all have different engravings.






cheers


----------



## Flea Bag (Nov 16, 2012)

I only have two stock M6es and one Megalennium. Will try to get pictures up... But in the mean time, I have to ask: If so many of us have multiple M6es, then I'm guessing quite a few of us really love the M6 and consider it a "Must Have". So my next question is: WHY ON EARTH AM I THE FIRST AND ONLY ONE TO HAVE VOTED FOR IT IN THIS THREAD??? http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...lic-s-quot-Must-Have-quot-List-Cast-Your-Vote

Priorities people!


----------



## cland72 (Mar 19, 2013)

Bump for other pics! ever since I purchased my PhD-M6 battery pack I've sold all other incans I own (except my 9P) because I just love the regulated, guilt free throw of the M6.

This is by far my furthest throwing light, and while I have many P60 hosts with various Malkoffs, there is just something about how effective the MN20 and it's "measly" 200 lumens are when outside.


----------



## Dioni (Mar 20, 2013)

I love this HA-BK one! please, more pics of this nice M6!

EDIT: I just saw in the OP... yes you do it!  Sorry.


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 21, 2013)

Ethen said:


> Many many KT4.I really envy


----------



## cland72 (Jul 3, 2013)

Forgot to post this here, it is a couple of weeks old.

Watching the nba finals 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARA (Jul 4, 2013)

cland72 said:


> Forgot to post this here, it is a couple of weeks old.
> 
> Watching the nba finals
> 
> ...




Ahhh scotch on the rocks


----------



## DLaird8201 (Jul 11, 2013)

Great lights guys!!!! Makes me wish I'd never sold mine years ago  I just always wanted it to have longer run times. Mow that Gene at Malkoff is making the MD60 (I just ordered one for my M3T) I'm considering getting another m6. Are any of you using this setup? Can you tell me how the md60 compares to the m6 stock bulbs?


----------



## cland72 (Jul 11, 2013)

DLaird8201 said:


> Great lights guys!!!! Makes me wish I'd never sold mine years ago  I just always wanted it to have longer run times. Mow that Gene at Malkoff is making the MD60 (I just ordered one for my M3T) I'm considering getting another m6. Are any of you using this setup? Can you tell me how the md60 compares to the m6 stock bulbs?



I had an M60 and I really didn't care for the tint. I would (and did) get the PhD-M6 rechargeable battery pack instead. It gives you many different options of guilt free incan use.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-the-Black-Edition-PhD-M6-custom-battery-pack


----------



## disneyman (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a M6 Millenium and have been disappointed in my quest to retrofit it with an LED. Now unfortunately it is collecting dust. Any suggestion on an LED replacement bulb/head would be greatly appreciated. Sorry if this is not in the proper forum.


----------



## mckeand13 (Sep 17, 2013)

disneyman said:


> I have a M6 Millenium and have been disappointed in my quest to retrofit it with an LED. Now unfortunately it is collecting dust. Any suggestion on an LED replacement bulb/head would be greatly appreciated. Sorry if this is not in the proper forum.



Have you tried a Malkoff MD60 or a Nailbender tower?

I think those are about your only choices. 

Otherwise find a used 3x17670 battery carrier, a FiveMega MN bipin adapter, a WA1185 bulb, and enjoy some rechargeable incan. goodness.


----------

